# Nishiki Stinger



## 82 ST Racing (Oct 12, 2022)

I just picked this Nishiki Stinger up yesterday morning. It appears to be a half attempt at a BMX bike. Does anyone have any info on this model as there isn't much out there. Is it a Giant made frame from November of 1978?


----------

